# Salary and benefits for Senior Producer TV



## Esther84 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I am (_28 years old woman, currently projectmanager/producer in Holland, university degree_) offered a Job as Senior Producer TV at a Production Company in the Lisbon Area. 
To give you a bit of an idea:
I will be responsible for brands’ communication across Europe so the job will involve traveling but is based in Lisbon. I will be developing communication executions (TV, photo, radio, and digital). The role requires European Advertising Industry knowledge and experience, including having worked for advertising agencies, TV stations, Film or TV production companies as a producer.

Is there anyone that knows what would be a good salary for this Job in Portugal (_media industry_) and and what kind if benefits I can expect (_phone, laptop_) ? 

Thanks!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

At a guess, but one based on experience of other industry rates in Portugal and elsewhere in Europe - somewhere between a third and a half of the rate that you would expect to get for a similar job in Holland.


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

I fail to see how you can have been "offered a job" without knowing the details.

A "job offer" comes after the interview stage where you would / should have asked all the pertinent questions of the prospective employer.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

I would venture somewhere around 1900 to 2200 Euros net????


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

An experienced TV/Video/Film producer in the UK could expect to earn between 70K - 100k€ p.a. plus benefits. If you are being offered less than 55K€, I would look elswhere


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

wink said:


> An experienced TV/Video/Film producer in the UK could expect to earn between 70K - 100k€ p.a. plus benefits. If you are being offered less than 55K€, I would look elswhere


The OP is 28, I would think the 55k would be a great salary, but perhaps I am considering what a 28 year old professional would consider a great salary in Canada.


----------



## Esther84 (Oct 23, 2012)

Frank Wilson said:


> I fail to see how you can have been "offered a job" without knowing the details.
> 
> A "job offer" comes after the interview stage where you would / should have asked all the pertinent questions of the prospective employer.


Hi I got 'offered' the job after an open application, doing an assignment for the company and a skype interview with the CEO and head of production. When I posted this I was invited to come to Lisbon to talk about the details face 2 face with them. I wanted to be prepared so you are right I was still unofficially 'offered' the job.


----------



## Esther84 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your answers!


----------

